# Keanu Reeves, interesting actor...



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2006)

I think he's entertaining, for instance Matrix, Bill and Ted was stupid but alright at the time...kinda, some others like Constantine, 2 new ones this year that look cool....

Anyway, some people think he sucks at acting, I don't think he's that great, sometimes I laugh even when he's serious, but I'm still entertained. So....

What's up with that?


----------



## Sieg (Jun 10, 2006)

Its his voice/accent than sound odd sometimes, but i've always thought he was a good actor...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah i agree w/ sieg....that whole bill and ted thing kinda got him labled as the dim witted actor, and his cali style accent along w/ that screwed him over....but he hasn't had that since speed...so I think he's koo.

teh only movies i know of for this year or at least summer are "teh light house" i think it's called and "a scanner darkly"(which is this weird trippy movie w/ vectorized actors.


----------



## Bass (Jun 10, 2006)

Woah. 


.....................................


----------



## Lemony_Fresh (Jun 10, 2006)

He was funny in Constantine.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 10, 2006)

He's like an improved version of Tom Cruise.  Not a top actor but with some really amazing movies.


----------



## Bisuke (Jun 10, 2006)

He was one of my fave actors when I saw the Matrix movie series.

>>

but when I saw Constantine, man, the spotlights went dim.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 10, 2006)

He is one of my favorite actors, he was the one that made me a matrix fan.



			
				Bisuke said:
			
		

> He was one of my fave actors when I saw the Matrix movie series.



Mhm, he was awesome in those movies. 





			
				Bisuke said:
			
		

> but when I saw Constantine, man, the spotlights went dim.



I think he played the role very well.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 11, 2006)

*Bill and ted's excellent adventure = greatest movie ever.*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2006)

my first impression of constantine was it sucked a bit, but later i watched it again, and i liked it...

I like him cause even though he made the big hits matrix, he, like elijah woods, didn't just disappear and spend there money and relax
they kept working.  So you don't only remember his biggest role.  

Constantine could have sequels, it would make sense.  Also Van helsing with ...wolverine guy


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 11, 2006)

i liked him till constatine ...but no matter what he does he is always ...The One...Neo


----------



## Yuki (Inactive) (Jun 11, 2006)

i liked him in the matrix and speed


----------



## graysocks (Jun 11, 2006)

Hmm i thought he often played the same roles. Neo, Constantine and his speed character were all pretty much the sillent -___< type really. I don't think he has that much range but he is a pretty good actor. He obviously puts a lot of work into his, err work.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 11, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> *Bill and ted's excellent adventure = greatest movie ever.*



And there music makes world peace in the future.  

I loved Keannu Reaves in Constantine.  He has the voice and acting skills to play a demon slayer and stuff like that.  I liked the the Matrix and I liked his work in the first and second one, the whole movie, and than I liked him in the final scenes in the third movie.

Does anyone remember the Dave Chappelle skit on the Matrix office scene?  Whenever, I see the Matrix I was always think about that particular part.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 11, 2006)

Seems like a nice enough guy, not untalented, puts in effort... All things considered, he's doing a lot better than he should be. Most of the humor likely does come from his past and his quirks.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 11, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> *I loved Keannu Reaves in Constantine.  He has the voice and acting skills to play a demon slayer and stuff like that.  I liked the the Matrix and I liked his work in the first and second one, the whole movie, and than I liked him in the final scenes in the third movie.*



Quoted for truth.




			
				Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the Dave Chappelle skit on the Matrix office scene?  Whenever, I see the Matrix I was always think about that particular part.



Lol, that parody was freakin hilarious 

I laughed for 5 minutes


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2006)

nah i didn't see the office matrix parody, where is it? you tube?


----------



## Jink (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't really like him, he has this asshole hipster tone to him that makes me want to rip his liver out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 11, 2006)

i didn't know his wife and kid died 1-2 years ago


----------



## graysocks (Jun 11, 2006)

Did they? Damn, that's such a shame = /


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Jun 11, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> nah i didn't see the office matrix parody, where is it? you tube?



Here it is 

this


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 11, 2006)

From Wikipedia:


> In December 1999, Reeves' girlfriend, Jennifer Syme, gave birth to a stillborn daughter who was named Ava Archer Syme Reeves. In April 2001, Syme was killed in an automobile accident. She was buried next to their daughter in the Westwood Village Memorial Park Cemetery in Los Angeles, California.



So sad.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah, and his sister kim has leukemia, he's got a sad history, his bestfriend river phoenix died when he was younger.

sad stuff...but he does a good job of dealing with it.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 12, 2006)

Damn what tough luck = (


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2006)

Big K gets ragged on too much, he isn't that bad of an actor, I don't think. It's just his monotonous voice that throws most people off, I suspect.

Personally, I like his movies, and he's an alright guy, for a rich, stuck-up asshole actor.


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 12, 2006)

i must say i realy like keanu reeves, the only movie he wasnt that good in was that remake of Dracula


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 12, 2006)

he had the best part in that movie, got bit/sucked on, and caressed by 3 hot vampire chicks, one of which was his matrix reloaded/revolutions co-star monica belluci...so he had a great time i'm sure.  I loved that movie though, but yeah he barely pulled that off, cause he still had a cali accent and that was a british voice role.


----------



## Shogun (Jun 12, 2006)

personally i think he is a good actor, may not have much of a range but still is excellent in certain roles.


----------



## greatachilles (Jun 12, 2006)

.......to tell you guys the truth, i dont like keannu Reaveas. I dont like any of his movies or his acting.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2006)

any reason?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2006)

In speed he was great and in Matrix 1 and 2 and 3 he did a good job. Consintine, i just couldn't imagine anyone as playing him so i think he did a fine job. Somthings gotta give he was pretty funny and this new movie about the two year difference thing looks good so yeah i like him. I don't judge many actors unless they truly suck like Milla Jonviouch...NOW THAT is a BAD fucking actress


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I don't judge many actors unless they truly suck like Milla Jonviouch...NOW THAT is a BAD fucking actress



:amazed  

She was amazing in the Fifth Element


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2006)

bendon said:
			
		

> She was amazing in the Fifth Element



not really, the only reason i watch her movies, like RE and the copies of it, is to see her in those few seconds naked/half naked.  Otherwise she sucks...I should just watch porn instead


----------



## Nico (Jun 12, 2006)

I see him as a good actor. I was not a fan of the Matrix much but I enjoyed his other movies.


----------



## Zissou (Jun 12, 2006)

I think he's ok. I mean he was pretty nice in Speed doing all the O_O faces  and his role in the Matrix was just tailormade for him ... Although I have to say I think he's just freakkin stiff I mean lighten up a bit and get that pole out o yer a** :/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 12, 2006)

eek-stoned:s said:
			
		

> I think he's ok. I mean he was pretty nice in Speed doing all the O_O faces  and his role in the Matrix was just tailormade for him ... Although I have to say I think he's just freakkin stiff I mean lighten up a bit and get that pole out o yer a** :/


well, he can't move his neck


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 12, 2006)

damn i liked all the movies of his that i saw.... which include the Matrixes, Constantine, Speed, and i just recently saw the Devil's Advocate - now that was a really good movie.  OH i really  really loved the matrixes, except the last one, too much sci- fi ness for me, they should have stuck to crazy fighting scenes like the second one!!


----------



## Zissou (Jun 12, 2006)

mhm feels like the wachowski(spelling? ) brothers got a bit carried away after bringing in the good stuff from the first movie...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Jun 12, 2006)

You just can't take him serious. Come on. 

*does Keanu Impression*


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 13, 2006)

why not?

@ the guy that said doesn't like keanu at all/or his movies...kinda ironic you got a bleach/matrix sig. hahaa.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2006)

bend_on_revenge said:
			
		

> :amazed
> 
> She was amazing in the Fifth Element



Don't get me started on this shitty bitch


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree Milla is a grade A shitty actress and is'nt remotely attractive to me"must have some boobs to appease me".


----------



## Death (Jun 13, 2006)

Keannu Reeves is a much better actor and I don't like him all that much.  Good movies, just don't like him.


----------



## kire (Jun 25, 2006)

i love keanu reeves!! ever since the bill and ted days (i was little and for some reason liked that movie, not so much now), but when he made speed..i wanted to jump his bones and still do!


----------

